# "Ick" factor cuts of meat...



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I am a premade feeder as most know but I am looking into getting more whole cuts of meats.

One thing I dunno if I'll ever get over and be able to do, is parts of an animal that really resemble them. I've seen pics on FB raw groups, and while I think it's neat, I also get kinda skeeved out.

I'm thinking of heads/eyes, legs of pigs, rabbit lets/paws, just off the top of my head...

Do you guys have any body parts that you just cannot get over the "ick" factor and could not feed because of this?


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

nothing yet... but i'm not sure if i can handle whole tripe.

for the most part i think you just get used to it especially when you see how much your dog enjoys it. i never thawed anything freaky in my own fridge though. i have goat heads and stuff but i feed them frozen and murphy has his own freezer


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

For me, the worst is liver. I hate the way it's squishy and slippery and when you do finally get a grip on it, it will burst if you squeeze too hard. It's also very bloody.. bleeh. I hate the feeling of cutting through it too. I keep trying to break it down when it's semi-frozen but I always get lazy and end up getting around to it when it's fully defrosted. Eww. 


Everything else is fine so far though  Don't mind at all.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

in the beginning, breaking down 40 lbs of chicken backs icked me out...slimy and greasy and fatty.....as time goes by, not much icks me out.

and, in thinking about it, i haven't come across an ick....although tripe does have its own special perfume.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Since my family hunts and I process the meat (pull back strap from deer and make summer sausage and so on) I kinda have to deal with the full dead animal. I also skin and gut rabbits for my dogs. And i have popped the breast from dove (which no one ate, monster dogs!). But I haven't fed head. I've cut the ears off the rabbit and they loved them. But I didn't feed the head. I dont know if I ever will. I'm not against others doing it but I just can't hand over a hand yet lol. And other then that, I pretty much feed it all. If it was whole prey like a mouse for a cat or ferret, I'll feed the head. But I haven't kept the deer, elk, or rabbit heads.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

No nothing grosses me out. Last week I was dealing with whole sheep tripe, not as smelly as I thought, luckily the homekill guy in front of me slit it open and tipped out the contents of stomach which of course was grass, steaming, then when I got it home there was still quite a bit left in it so I just rinsed it in bucket of water. Cow stomach would be soooo much bigger to deal with.
I was fiddling with the sheep innards quite a bit working out what was what, liver, spleen, kidneys (buried in a layer of fat), heart and other wiggly bits.
Fascinating.
Even the testicles or 'mountain oysters' as my daughter laughingly calls them!!
ps. surely not even as bad as changing shitty nappies on babies which I did for a few years - (diapers for those of you in USA).
I always say, well I can always wash my hands afterwards no matter what has been on them.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Nope. None at all. 

Keep in mind that, before we fed raw I could not even so much as cut up a raw chicken. It grossed me out to touch it. I have never had a hard time with red meats but poultry grossed me out beyond reason. 

I am also very squeamish when it comes to guts. Blood doesn't bother me but everything else does. Now, however, I can hack up an animal without a second thought. When it was the calves it made me sad because they were only a day old and never given a chance at life but it made me happy that, rather than go into a landfill, the calf would become part of the foodchain and not go to waste.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I HATE kidney. Hate it. It smells disgusting. It bothers me more than tripe LOL. I still feed it though.

I don't think I'll ever feed whole prey.. or heads of animals.. just weirds me out. I can do deer legs (no fur) and stuff like that, but other than that I'm pretty "tame". The lady I get my organ meat from threw in a whole bag of chicken feet with my order that I got yesterday.. THAT was a surprise when I opened the box :lol: But the dogs loved them!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Spleen. I hate, hate, hate it.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Nope, I've really never been too squeamish about things though. But I do agree, the smell of kidney bothers me more than the smell of tripe.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Kidneys- yeah... the smell and slime factor.

Also, chicken feet used to gross me out, like cut off little hands. But now, I can handle them, and just have a whole container of them and they just...fascinate me.

When I first got some whole fish, I had to cut into them to get Mateo interested. I realized that I was crunching through fish heads with the eyes looking at me... and it didn't really gross me out that much. I must have evolved...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

still won't buy pork kidney, only because i can't stand the smell and there are other animals whose kidneys serve the kids well.

love heads. love the crunch.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I'm not squeamish over anything(other them puke, but that's different!:wink

But nope, nothing here....the more of a "yuck" factor it has the more I enjoy watching how they break it down and such. I Loved watching Rhett eat his whole duck, whole rabbit-head, eyes, brain, everything, etc. I'll even skin/pluck them!!:thumb:

But awesome part is, for those who are week in the stomach/head....well ya'll don't have to mess with that kind of stuff...you CAN work around it!(although I would highly suggest working PAST it for your pet carnivore's sake:thumb


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Kidneys- yeah... the smell and slime factor.
> 
> Also, chicken feet used to gross me out, like cut off little hands. But now, I can handle them, and just have a whole container of them and they just...fascinate me.
> 
> When I first got some whole fish, I had to cut into them to get Mateo interested. I realized that I was crunching through fish heads with the eyes looking at me... and it didn't really gross me out that much. I must have evolved...


Have you had him bite one just in the right place to make the toes curl yet?


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

It's weird but I really dislike messing with lungs, they feel nasty and just ick. IDK. I chop up most organs like kidney while they are still a little frozen and I feed and gut whole prey for my ferrets and cat, I chop up guinea pigs, rats, rabbits and quail, skin rabbits sometimes, fed hairless rabbit heads and had to smash them up a bit for the ferret, that was pretty gross because the tongue is out and eyes are just there looking at you. Whoever on here had the pics of their dogs eating the whole testicle/penis section takes the cake for me, I don't think there's any way that would happen around here, my b/f would freak.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i havent had to deal with processing whole meat other then chicken and turkey and a whole fish. it doesnt bother me, i think te first time i cut up meat i was sooo suprised at just how tough it can be to cut thru. i cut up a deer leg with fur stil intact,harder then heck to cut up!

im wanting to get him some squrrels and porcipines from my bfs freind who jsut shoots them for the heck of it, im going to feed them whole (for the most part) to cesar, and i just KNOW seeing him eat the heads is gonna creep me right out


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't like processing poultry. I WILL gladly do it to save money but its SO greasy, and stinky, and just kind of gross. I process farm chickens so they are much gamier than store bought chicken. The bearded turkey I did was just SUPER greasy and wet. 

I also can't look at rabbits. Dead or alive, the make my skin crawl. I don't feed rabbit so thats not a problem.

I can handle eyes, organs, skinning, gutting, brains...whatever.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

donno if I will ever be able to do tripe or kidney that I would have to cut up or spleen, I do livers and gizzards now, I am ganna see if I can get lung at my butcher so I might not have to ever do kidney lol or maybe just make the hubby do it outside muahahah


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't fed "EVERYTHING" but pretty close. I can and do feed them everything I can get my grubby hands on. 

But, it doesn't mean I LIKE it. I do not like the feel or smell of liver, kidney, or lung. I get lung sets and I don't even know what I am looking at, cutting up, or feeding to my dogs. There is a lot going on with "lung sets". But I do know my dogs relish it so I do it. 

I have a whole tripe frozen in my freezer. I have had it for weeks now. I dread having to cut it up into portions. I just know it will be awful so I am waiting for some time off on a nice day to do it outside. I don't even know if my dogs will eat it. 

I have not fed spleen or testicles. Only because I do not have access to these things. But my dogs have had goat head, deer head, whole rabbit, etc. I even skinned and gutted a squirrel once for them (although next time I will just feed whole). I understand not everyone can deal with such disgusting things. The ones who can are a unique breed. 

Personally, I hate snot. Anything snotty, mucousy.....barf. 

Also, I can not watch eye surgery. 

We all have our buttons. Dead animals just isn't my button.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I have a whole tripe frozen in my freezer. I have had it for weeks now. I dread having to cut it up into portions. I just know it will be awful so I am waiting for some time off on a nice day to do it outside. I don't even know if my dogs will eat it.


#1, I can pretty much guarantee your dogs will eat it. LOL.

#2, it's really not bad. I was afraid of it for the longest time and JUST recently introduced it into my guys diet. Maybe it's because I was raised around horses from the ages of 5-22, but the smell really doesn't bother me. It didn't even bother my husband!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

kady05 said:


> #1, I can pretty much guarantee your dogs will eat it. LOL.
> 
> #2, it's really not bad. I was afraid of it for the longest time and JUST recently introduced it into my guys diet. Maybe it's because I was raised around horses from the ages of 5-22, but the smell really doesn't bother me. It didn't even bother my husband!


Same here, we have only ever had lamb tripe, but it didn't bug me really at all. I hacked it up into semi-right chunk and let the boys have at it(at that point our only dogs were the 3 boys) and they LOVED it....I think Brody thought he had died and gone to heaven!!!!LOL :lol:

Oh wait, we also had some of the ground chub(given to us) and they all, kitties included) LOVED it too!:thumb:


----------



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

I have not fed that many different things yet. I'm only about a month and a half into it. Feeding beef heart was a little weird though. It didn't gross me out, but it was just odd to see it and think of it's purpose within a body. Petey loved it, though.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

beef tongue kinda icks me out, just looking at it bothered me plus its a little slimmy...but as time goes by the the ick factor gets less and less


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Same here, we have only ever had lamb tripe, but it didn't bug me really at all. I hacked it up into semi-right chunk and let the boys have at it(at that point our only dogs were the 3 boys) and they LOVED it....I think Brody thought he had died and gone to heaven!!!!LOL :lol:
> 
> Oh wait, we also had some of the ground chub(given to us) and they all, kitties included) LOVED it too!:thumb:


It was funny when I finally thawed it and brought in the house (*gasp*) to portion out. I told my husband "Okay.. this stuff is supposed to be awful, so I'm sorry in advance." He kept walking in/out of the kitchen and was like "I thought it was supposed to smell??" Maybe we're just weird :lol: 

I DID portion it while it was still somewhat frozen, so maybe that made the difference!


----------



## blue_dog (Mar 28, 2012)

Raw meat in general used to gross me out, until very recently actually. Once I started reading up on it for my dog I actually got over it one day while cooking for the humans. 
The idea of heads gross me out, though when someone contacted me about chicken heads I couldn't say no to that. Heads of bigger animals though? I don't know about that one.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I was doing pretty well dealing with the ick factor, organs, tripe, fish heads, chicken feet, etc., till I got to whole ground up Ostrich. I don't know why, but it visually made me really grossed out, I had to let my husband scoop it out into ice cube trays because I couldn't handle it. I bought a container of it from MPC to add a little bit in as some variety. It just was so deep red, kind of stringy, to me it looked like someone had put one of their limbs freshly through a wood chipper. I would have been fine if it had been whole muscle meat sections vs all coarsely ground up. 

At some point I want to try some different animal heads besides fish, my dogs love their fish heads.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

kady05 said:


> It was funny when I finally thawed it and brought in the house (*gasp*) to portion out. I told my husband "Okay.. this stuff is supposed to be awful, so I'm sorry in advance." He kept walking in/out of the kitchen and was like "I thought it was supposed to smell??" Maybe we're just weird :lol:
> 
> I DID portion it while it was still somewhat frozen, so maybe that made the difference!


LOL, my husband smelled it, I swear he is as bad as a hound dog!!LOL
But said it wasn't any worse then the barn that we had our mare at for a year!!LOL

We were both quite shocked at the lack of COMPLETE stench!!LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

smells dont' bother me so much. 

textures do. 

i still don't like making hamburger because of the slime factor....and i truly hate breaking down chicken because of the slime...but it no longer icks me out.

not much does anymore. 

raw has made me a whole new person.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

Meh must admit nothings bothered me, i cut up whole animals, whole tripe, heads whatever so.....


----------



## fleabuskitty (May 25, 2012)

I've only been feeding raw for a month and a half, so I obviously haven't fed everything (yet!), but I used to be really freaked out by raw meat/organs in general. The first time I got a box of scraps from the butcher's (which was mostly fat and bits of meat), I was completely grossed out by a chunk of ribs  Well, on Thursday I watched my mother's boyfriend process a rooster I raised from a week-old chick (he even had a name) and then went through the scraps and organs for the dogs. I've realized that there is really no point in being grossed out by it, it can't hurt you or anything :tongue:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I must have weird chicken.. I've never thought of it as slimy. Although, I wear gloves when portioning out their food, so maybe that's why. The only thing I'll touch with bare hands are turkey necks haha.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

I don't like the smell of kidney and liver, especially the pork variety, but it's not that bad. Oh, and the lamb testicles I got once were... weird. Had to cut them in half, and the texture was so weird, but it also fascinated me in a way.

I wish I got the opportunity to cut up whole animals and the like. When I was a kid I used to help out when my mum and aunt butchered animals (pigs and cows) and I loved it. I didn't HAVE to help, I chose to do it. I was a weird kid.


----------

